# Training Enzo not to dig at the doorwall??



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo LOVES being outside for long periods of time, but he wants someone to be out there with him. When it's warm out, I'm happy to oblige, but in this weather, I'd much rather just watch him out the back windows that overlook the back yard. My problem is this - he will run to the doorwall and bark at it, then start digging to China. When we open the door to let him in, he just barks at us and runs away. I don't know how to get him to stop digging at the door. If I just ignore it so that there's no "reward" then I'm risking him ruining the door (or screen, which he has discovered is a great alternative to glass-digging). But, if I try to get him to stop, then I'm just giving him attention for an unwanted behavior. What's a girl to do??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have no idea what a doorwall is 

But could you put something in front of it so he can't have access to dig at it??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Try hiding and banging on it from the inside everytime he starts digging at it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I have no idea what a doorwall is
> 
> But could you put something in front of it so he can't have access to dig at it??


A doorwall is like...ummm...

Oh! A sliding glass door. lol I was trying to think of how to explain it and didn't even think to use the other name for it. :

I can't put something in front of it because I'd have to walk around the house to put something up every time I let him outside. lol That and he has now taken to peeking in the window from the patio now that the grill isn't in the way and digging at that screen. :doh: This digging for attention thing has GOT to stop. 

Louisiana - I tried the hiding and banging thing. It sort of made him freeze for a second, then he came back with a vengeance. lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just for fun, here is baby Enzo in front of the doorwall after playing in his kiddie pool last summer. =)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Could you temporarily tape a piece of chair mat (the plastic matting with the pokie things on the under side that grip into the carpet)...
It is not a cure, and surely not pretty....but would not feel very good on his paws, and just might help break him of the habit.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Chicken coop wire-fencing stuff ???

Dogs don't like when their nails touch it, was told once to put it under a layer of dirt in the gardens so when Tucker dug he'd hit it and not like it LOL.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm, something like that might work if it's thin enough. That's the door that we usually use, so it still has to be functional.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's not too thick to begin with, I can't 100% remember, just put the sharper edge pointing in so he doesn't actually cut himself. The texture alone will throw him off from wanting to dig at it.

You could probably staple or duct tape it to the door.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Woops - I think I now know what you mean. He is scratching at the door kick? I would put three or four connected x-pen panels in front of it. Mine would stay back if I just lean it again the area. It seems like he is trying to get you to play. Maybe another golden : )


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Marty's Mom said:


> Something we tried with success is landscape fabric. We put the fabric down first and then covered it with a good amount of woodchips - so our dogs would really have to dig to get to the fabric. Problem solved - we've had no holes in two years. Maybe it is because they have matured - and I watch them pretty close when they are outside - but the grave digging has ended.


He's digging at a door, though. Like, he jumps up on it with only his back legs on the ground and digs at it.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I see what you mean - I would lean the x-pen panels against that area. You will be able to open the patio door and lift up the panels (they are light) and come and go. Just remember they are there : )


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The other thing you could try, is if he's still on a tie out (or put one on for now) is to simply go bring him in and crate him or do whatever time out you choose, each time he does that. At the same time, go to the door often and praise him if he's not doing that. Soon he'll clue in that his jumping up on the window/door means he's going to come in and sit and be very bored because you're just silly and don't get his idea of a good game.

The foster dog did the same thing with the dog door but it was in, out, in, out, in, out constantly trying to get Ticket to go out to play with her outside. It cut down a lot once I started putting her in the crate for a while for it.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Electrify it lol...


----------

